# falla el ping (solucionado)

## ebray187

Pues eso, me falla el ping. Si pongo ping www.google.cl en la consola me arroja esto:

```
# ping www.google.cl

ping: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libnss_wins.so.2: undefined symbol: dlopen
```

Ahora si compruebo mi red no hay problemas

```
# ping -c 3 192.168.0.2

PING 192.168.0.2 (192.168.0.2) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.0.2: icmp_seq=1 ttl=128 time=0.317 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.2: icmp_seq=2 ttl=128 time=0.255 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.2: icmp_seq=3 ttl=128 time=0.246 ms

--- 192.168.0.2 ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2012ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.246/0.272/0.317/0.036 ms
```

con un equery vi que esa libreria pertenece a samba, aun reemergiendo samba y iputils no pasa nada. Ultimamente actualize a las gcc-4.1.1, internet funciona correctamente.

No encuentro ayuda en el foro, si alguien me puede ayudar lo agradeceria.

Saludos

----------

## Stolz

Si te falta alguna libreria, tal vez revdep-rebuild te lo solucione

```
# revdep-rebuild
```

----------

## esteban_conde

Posiblemente tu ISP te ha dejado de la mano de Dios.

¿Te ha funcionado antes esa conexion? o está recien creada.

----------

## ebray187

Internet y samba funcionan correctamente. 

# revdep-rebuild me a desamparado de esta.

No tengo idea que puede estar causando este problema especifico con ping.

Saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> localhost esteban # equery b ping
> 
> [ Searching for file(s) ping in *... ]
> 
> net-misc/iputils-021109-r3 (/bin/ping)
> ...

 

Reinstala iputils a ver que pasa.

----------

## ebray187

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   localhost esteban # equery b ping
> 
> [ Searching for file(s) ping in *... ]
> 
> net-misc/iputils-021109-r3 (/bin/ping)
> ...

 

Pues nada, arroja el mismo mensaje.   :Sad: 

Saludos y gracias

----------

## esteban_conde

averigua la direccion ip de cualquier página y hazle ping, si te da resultado positivo entonces es cosa de tu ordenador que no tiene tablas arp (o algo parecido) con nmap puedes averiguar las IPs simplemente con nmap www.tal_sitio.com.

----------

## kalcetoh

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> averigua la direccion ip de cualquier página y hazle ping, si te da resultado positivo entonces es cosa de tu ordenador que no tiene tablas arp (o algo parecido) con nmap puedes averiguar las IPs simplemente con nmap www.tal_sitio.com.

 

Mejor con 

```
host tal_sitio.com
```

por si no tienes el nmap.

----------

## ebray187

Pues ise lo que sugierieon y funcionó   :Surprised: ...

```
eduardo@HAL-9000 ~ $ nmap www.google.com

Starting Nmap 4.01 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2006-09-10 14:56 UTC

Interesting ports on 66.102.7.104:

(The 1668 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: filtered)

PORT    STATE  SERVICE

80/tcp  open   http

113/tcp closed auth

179/tcp closed bgp

443/tcp open   https

Nmap finished: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 58.858 seconds
```

```
eduardo@HAL-9000 ~ $ ping -c 3 66.102.7.104

PING 66.102.7.104 (66.102.7.104) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 66.102.7.104: icmp_seq=1 ttl=236 time=191 ms

64 bytes from 66.102.7.104: icmp_seq=2 ttl=236 time=171 ms

64 bytes from 66.102.7.104: icmp_seq=3 ttl=236 time=172 ms

--- 66.102.7.104 ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 1998ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 171.800/178.727/191.845/9.280 ms 
```

```
eduardo@HAL-9000 ~ $ ping -c 3 www.google.com

ping: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libnss_wins.so.2: undefined symbol: dlopen
```

Sin embargo sin la direccion ip no. ¿Que es eso de las tablas arp?

Saludos

----------

## Stolz

 *ebray187 wrote:*   

> ¿Que es eso de las tablas arp?

 

No te preocupes que no tienen nada que ver con tu problema. Las tablas ARP solo se usan a nivel MAC. Para el ping a máquiinas fuera de tu LAN no se usan (salvo para encontrar la puerta de enlace, pero eso te está funcionando)

----------

## kalcetoh

Mira a ver a que paquete pertenece libnss_wins.so.2, e intenta reinstalarlo,

para ello usa

```
equery b /usr/lib/libnss_wins.so.2
```

equery está en el paquete gentoolkit.

Yo no tengo esa biblioteca pero todas las libnss_* que tengo pertenecen a glibc.

----------

## Stolz

 *kalcetoh wrote:*   

> Mira a ver a que paquete pertenece libnss_wins.so.2, e intenta reinstalarlo,
> 
> para ello usa
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Segun dijo en el primer mensaje, eso ya está hecho y pertenece a samba. Yo tengo instalado samba y no me aparece esa librería   :Exclamation: 

----------

## ebray187

Borre la libreria /usr/lib/libnss_wins.so.2 y funcionó perfecto el ping. Reemergi samba, la volvio a instalar y denuevo el mismo problema. Samba parece funcionar sin ningún contratiempo sin ella así que de momento simplemente la borraré.

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Yo tengo instalado samba y no me aparece esa librería  

 

Cuales son tus USE? estos son los mios: 

```
# emerge -pv samba

[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/samba-3.0.22-r3  USE="pam python readline -acl -async -automount -cups -doc -examples -kerberos -ldap -ldapsam -libclamav -mysql -oav -postgres -quotas -swat -syslog -winbind -xml" 0 kB
```

Saludos

----------

## kalcetoh

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Segun dijo en el primer mensaje, eso ya está hecho y pertenece a samba

 

Tengo que leer más concienzudamente antes de escribir.

Prueba con la última versión de samba, quien sabe.

Por ahí hay un post que no sé si te servirá de algo.

----------

## ebray187

Pues ese post dio al clavo con mi problema   :Very Happy: . Simplemente quite wins de mi nsswitch.conf y listo, ahora el ping funciona sin problemas, tambien samba y todo. 

Muchas gracias a todos los que me ayudaron. 

Saludos

----------

